# how to use a router as a switch?



## Retired from OI (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a linksys BEFSR41 Ver 2 router that I want to use as a switch. I am not sure what kind of a cable I need. Will a CAT 5 cable work or must I use a cross over cable? If I must use a cross over cable will a 50 ft cable be to long?
I believe I need to connect the cable to a port on the router but one to one I use as a switch do I connect to the WAN or Uplink port?
Thanks for any help
John


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is the configuration to disable the routing function of the device and just use the switch section (and wireless if so equipped).

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------

